# "Best looking bike EVER"



## mickeyc (May 19, 2019)

Pretty broad statement....Mike Wolfe would be so proud....

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/westland-the-best-looking-bike-ever/6892357805.html


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 19, 2019)

"I never ride it. this limited edition bike will be worth a lot of money in the future."    Hmmmm...................


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2019)

Well, since it is the 1st 1 I've seen listed, Archive it.
Not mine; I just click-N-drag.
*the best looking bike ever - $800 (westland) *
bicycle frame material: *aluminum* 
bicycle type: *cruiser* 
frame size: *large* 
make / manufacturer: *felt* 
model name / number: *limited edition red wolfe*
wheel size: *26 in* 

I have a Felt limited edition Antique Archaeology collector bike. this bike is flawless and the best looking bike I ever seen. you have to see it in the sun to fully appreciate it. the paint on this bike glow. I had it in my living room on display as a art piece. It is number 22 out of a 100. I paid over 1000 dollars for this bike when it came out. I am selling because I simply don't have the room in my newly remodel home. this is my fourth bike and I never ride it. this limited edition bike will be worth a lot of money in the future.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 19, 2019)

I just saw one for the 1st time @ a local bike shop. Never heard of it before. He explained the pickers limited edition thing,yaawwn.


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2019)

Total POS.


----------



## John G04 (May 19, 2019)

He must of never been to any vintage bike swap meets if that’s the best looking bike he’s ever seen!


----------



## Brutuskend (May 19, 2019)

I beg to differ.


----------



## bobcycles (May 19, 2019)

It's a very nice bicycle for really stupid people!

brings joy to the masses who are @sses


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 20, 2019)

Forget the bike. I want to work something out with the seller if he can predict things being worth a lot of money in the future! Lol!


Maybe one day his bike will be worth the asking price. Sorry Mike.


----------



## FSH (May 20, 2019)

This is a perfect case of someone paying too much, then having regret, then trying to pass that regret onto another.


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2019)

Just a 3 speed??


----------



## stoney (May 20, 2019)

Seller says it will be worth a lot of money in the future. Hmmmmmm. It will be worth about what it is worth now maybe $100.00- $150.00, if kept in mint condition.


----------



## FSH (May 20, 2019)

The welds look like crap...undercut and lacking any consistency.


----------



## FSH (May 20, 2019)

At least you would have the satisfaction of farting on the Antique Archeology logo whenever the urge struck


----------



## THE STIG (May 20, 2019)

sh!twreck


----------



## gkeep (May 25, 2019)

Better stash it away with the Beanie Baby and Cabbage Patch Doll collection and then "Oh how the money rolls in"...


----------

